# How much rain can a DSLR camera take?



## LiveStrong2009 (Dec 12, 2010)

I am curious what other people are doing, please give me your thoughts.  Each time I go out to take pics in snow or rain, I put my camera in a plastic bag, and just punch a hole big enough for the end of the lens to fit through.  Do I need to do this?  Will snow or rain on a Canon T1i ruin it?


----------



## tirediron (Dec 12, 2010)

Snow I wouldn't be as worried about it, but enough rain can damage things yes. It's actually surprising how much rain and other abuse cameras can take and keep working, BUT I am in the 'why take chances' school, and almost never my gear out in the rain without its raincoat unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## Overread (Dec 12, 2010)

OP/TECH USA Rainsleeve

Cheap - widely sold and effective 
Plus it lets you easily adjust the on lens controls, zoom ring and focusing ring - things often covered over with some of the more expensive rain/weather covers


----------



## KmH (Dec 12, 2010)

As a point of reference:

Nikon User Weather-Related Experiences


----------



## orb9220 (Dec 12, 2010)

Have had D40,D80,D200 and D90 up to 30mins no protection on multiple times where the camera & me need a good toweling and both of us keep a click'in.

So a bag is good cheap option. Seems Humidity is some locations would be more of a problem.
.


----------



## LiveStrong2009 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks everybody!  The weather here in SE Wisconsin is crazy, non-stop snow, 30mph wind, 25 degrees.  It is perfect for some fun black and white snow photos.  I just got home from the mission.  I did continue to use the 2 gallon zip lock bag today, but sometimes it just makes things difficult- getting stabbed in the eye by the seam--moisture collecting inside-- trying to zip it back up inside my camera bag...

I will probably invest in some of those camera specific bags, despite the stories about perfectly functioning cameras in rain.


----------



## ghache (Dec 12, 2010)

id say at least 3-4mm with 50mph winds from north


----------



## MissCream (Dec 12, 2010)

Mine is weather resistant but you have to have a WR lens with it... I always put a bag over it anyways and I've never had a problem


----------



## orb9220 (Dec 12, 2010)

*D90 Torture, or Frosty the Nikon.*

.


----------

